# rm850x



## PandaH05 (Jul 16, 2020)

hey guys im buying the corsair rm850x and i know this might sound stupid but im kinda confused on how to connect the cables anyone has a good step by step

im confused like why is there 2 cpu labeled areas and lets say i have to use 2 pcie cables for my 5700xt where do i put the second

also i heard the new 3000s nvdiea gpu needs a new 12 pin connector so will it still work with this psu


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 16, 2020)

there are two cpu cable connectors since some boards require 8+8 or 8+4 power

for GPUs don't daisy chain,run each 8-pin off separate connector

you can plug them wherever they fit,it's a single rail design with universal connectors

there are two separate areas marked 6+2/4+4 cause that how they arranged the connectors.they didn't group them together so they had to label them more precisely


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 16, 2020)

blue -> 24pin for MB (thick cable with a lot of wires)
green -> 8 pin cable for cpu (should have cpu written on connectors) and cables for vga (connectors are marked with "PCI-E"
yellow -> hdds, ssds, fan connectors and molex.
they are also shown on the box of the psu






PandaH05 said:


> also i heard the new 3000s nvdiea gpu needs a new 12 pin connector so will it still work with this psu


dont listen to that guy. he has no clue what he is talking about


----------



## Metroid (Jul 16, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> View attachment 162341



This is better explained.



PandaH05 said:


> also i heard the new 3000s nvdiea gpu needs a new 12 pin connector so will it still work with this psu



Any GPU will work with the PSU you bought, do not worry.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 16, 2020)

this is an old picture
it clearly doesn't have "2 cpu areas"
they made a shorther version of 850x and rearranged the connectors


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jul 16, 2020)

PandaH05
The box will have a manual inside about this, don't worry much.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 16, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> this is an old picture
> it clearly doesn't have "2 cpu areas"
> they made a shorther version of 850x and rearranged the connectors
> 
> View attachment 162342



Am I understanding the remark or the original statement wrong?

There are clearly 2 CPU headers on the picture provided.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 16, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Am I understanding the remark or the original statement wrong?
> 
> There are clearly 2 CPU headers on the picture provided.



the question



> why is there 2 cpu labeled areas




old rm850x:


----------



## PandaH05 (Jul 16, 2020)

thx guys so basically i can plug in my cpu cable and gpu cable anywhere as long in the green area and 24 pin is pretty obvious and yellow is for me to plug in drives and molex 

last question : so it doesn't really matter where i specifically plug them in as long as its in the right highlighted color from the picture above right


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 16, 2020)

plug wherever it fits


----------



## PandaH05 (Jul 16, 2020)

ok


----------



## PandaH05 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey guys so I had a thread abt the 12 pin connector on new GPUs coming out i know nobody knows if it’s true or not but hypothetically if it is will this psi work for it

?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 23, 2020)

"Depending on the PSU vendor, the 12-pin connector can even split in the middle into two 6-pin, and could be marketed as "6+6 pin." The point of contact between the two 6-pin halves are kept leveled so they align seamlessly. "









						The Curious Case of the 12-pin Power Connector: It's Real and Coming with NVIDIA Ampere GPUs
					

Over the past few days, we've heard chatter about a new 12-pin PCIe power connector for graphics cards being introduced, particularly from Chinese language publication FCPowerUp, including a picture of the connector itself. Igor's Lab also did an in-depth technical breakdown of the connector...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## PandaH05 (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m kinda stupid so is that a yes or no lol

Also should I just wait


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 23, 2020)

Nope need a brand new one...... Jk going by the rumors there will be plenty of cards with 2x8 or 3x8 pin configurations

Not a huge fan of the RMx though it has some of the worst stock cables I've ever worked with it's almost like corsair wants you to order one of their cable kits.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh ok any recommendations then

Also would they be making adaptors for ppl going for original 3000s gpus


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2020)

You wont need any adapters. And you are worrying about a problem you don't even have. Quit projecting. That PSU will work fine

Edit: I fixed it


----------



## X71200 (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't think you're understanding him correctly, his question about reference ampere designs still isn't answered. You will need converters or new cables if you buy into anything that use the 12-pin GPU, that's not a connector found on current PSUs. This is stated at the end of that TPU page.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2020)

X71200 said:


> I don't think you're understanding him correctly, his question about reference ampere designs still isn't answered. You will need converters or new cables if you buy into anything that use the 12-pin GPU, that's not a connector found on current PSUs. This is stated at the end of that TPU page.



It also says "Depending on the PSU vendor, the 12-pin connector can even split in the middle into two 6-pin"
Or maybe that's the male end. But my point is he will have to wait and see if its even a problem for him. Not all GPUs will have the new power plug. If he gets one then its an adapter. I don't even see any power supplies with 12 pin GPU


----------



## X71200 (Jul 24, 2020)

From what I'm understanding, the custom cards could come with PCI-E sig power plugs because well, they do make custom PCBs. The connector that's spoken here doesn't exist to the masses yet, you can't find it on the PSU side. But, it is said that PSU companies will offer cables that probably stick to the PCI-E ends of the PSU, which sounds like a cleaner fix than using adapters.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2020)

X71200 said:


> From what I'm understanding, the custom cards could come with PCI-E sig power plugs because well, they do make custom PCBs. The connector that's spoken here doesn't exist to the masses yet, you can't find it on the PSU side. But, it is said that PSU companies will offer cables that probably stick to the PCI-E ends of the PSU, which sounds like a cleaner fix than using adapters.



That's sounds about right


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 24, 2020)

Jetster said:


> It also says "Depending on the PSU vendor, the 12-pin connector can even split in the middle into two 6-pin"
> Or maybe that's the male end. But my point is he will have to wait and see if its even a problem for him. Not all GPUs will have the new power plug. If he gets one then its an adapter. I don't even see any power supplies with 12 pin GPU


only oems
aibs are going 2x8


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## PandaH05 (Jul 24, 2020)

Ok so from what i understood from the vid above is that any decent psu should be fine so imma go ahead and buy the rm850x but before I do that is there any recommendations over the rm850x


----------



## X71200 (Jul 24, 2020)

If you already have a decent PSU, you can keep using that. I'd personally wait for the PSUs with 12-pin GPU if you want to do it all perfected, companies might release some after the card's launch. Like use the card for a while with the provided converter or whatever, then buy a new connector design PSU. In case you do need one now, my suggestion would be Seasonic, like a Focus Plus 650W. 850W is not really needed.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2020)

I wouldn't buy anything yet. That is if you are waiting for the RTX3000. Not unless its a really good sale.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jul 25, 2020)

So if I were to wait for the 12 pin psu would it work with my current gpu

So if I get the 12 pin psu wil it work with my current gpu

?


----------

